# RX vs. Sample Meds



## LindaEV (Feb 1, 2010)

FNP gives sample medication for GERD. Can this still be counted as "prescription drug management"? It is a medication that would require a Rx.

Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, this is still Rx management.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

